

Help Us Review the Sarah Palin E-Mail Records - kmfrk
http://thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/06/09/help-us-investigate-the-sarah-palin-e-mail-records/

======
kmfrk
Posted the article not as a political rally, but in the context of how to
approach the journalistic task of combing through 24,000 e-mails that are very
relevant.

~~~
briandear
Very relevant to what? Sarah Palin is not a public official. It would have
been great to have such journalistic ambition when it came to vetting the
presidential candidates of 2008 IN 2008. I didn't see any similar attempts to
comb through the Climategate emails or analyze Al Gore's pseudoscience
propaganda. Palin is a non-entity. We should be spending our time combing
through the current administration as opposed to wasting time on a private
citizen. It's a bunch of nonsense -- this Palin obsession. I'm Republican, I
vote, but I'd never vote for Palin, but I also don't think it's useful to sift
through 24000 emails with the hope of finding something "useful." It isn't a
former governor and failed candidate that has any power over taxes, budgets or
defense -- it's the current administration. Wrong or right, the Obama (and all
administrations) should be fully investigated by journalism organizations --
it's their job and they seem to be asleep, dreaming of Palin.

